# my first real project



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

My son has a chest with two drawers that were ruined by a water problem. Instead of throwing the dresser away and buying a new one, my wife asked me if I could make some new drawers for it. I thinking I am ready for this project!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Let us see how you get on, Chris.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> My son has a chest with two drawers that were ruined by a water problem. Instead of throwing the dresser away and buying a new one, my wife asked me if I could make some new drawers for it. I thinking I am ready for this project!


Chris,

You will never know if you accomplish the project until you try, I am sure that you will learn a thing or two about what you need to do and the odds are that the project will turn out very well. The challange of our new projects is what makes our wood working so interesting, Wishing you the best of luck on the project.

Jerry Bowen


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

We look forward to seeing your drawers


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

So Chris, have you finished yet? :-;


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are my drawers.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Too much information!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck Chris, is shop clean and ready for projects ????


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Jump on in Chris. Worst that can happen is you still won't have drawers.

You do have a fireplace don't you?

GCG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marcel

How many tools can you get in your drawers


==



Marcel M said:


> Here are my drawers.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Marcel
> 
> How many tools can you get in your drawers
> 
> ...


It only takes one to do the job. :yes2:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

lol you guys are too funny! it is at our other house, where the AC leaked. we were down there this last weekend, and i looked at them, but things were so busy wit hputting the carpeting back and all the furniture and everything that i forgot to measure them before we left. so it will have to wait until we go back down, which will probably be at least a few weeks.

the ones that were in it before were low end, made with butt joints and brads. i'm sure the new ones will be better and stronger. i'm planning on using the 1/2" sandeply from home depot.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Have fun Chris. We will build it with you In absentia.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

gotta record this info somewhere ... the outside edges of the doors above the drawers are 28 5/8" apart, so that is what the length of the drawer fronts should be.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i made the drawer carcases last week. i used the simple drawer joint that uses a 1/4" rabbet and a 1/4" dado 1/4" in from the edge. i used 1/4" lauan for the bottoms. i glued them, and they are very solid. i tried them for fit in the drawer today. i should have accounted for the glide it rides on, but i didn't ... newbie alert ... the top one is a tad too tall, so i will take about 1/2" off. the bottom one is good. also, the width seems good; there is about 1/4" on either side. now that i know the width i need to make the fronts, i can cut those. the original ones were made of mdf. i am not sure et if the new ones will be too. the whole thing will be painted when done.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sometimes it is these repair projects that give the most satisfaction and add to the learning curve...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Marcel
> 
> How many tools can you get in your drawers
> 
> ...


Oh, man...I'm biting my tongue. Straight lines like that don't come often enough. :sarcastic:


----------

